# Mansfield Road tunnel, Nottingham, May13



## The Wombat (May 26, 2013)

Our darkest and longest to date, at 1189 yards long exceeds my previous record holder, Haddon tunnel. Probably not best for tunnel beginners this one. Despite being under a busy city, it was surprisingly silent in there. The roof has a brick arch throughout, but the sides are sandstone rock. The northern approach cutting is infilled, and the portal bricked up.
Opened in 1898, and closed in 1968, it was on the Great Central railway. The southern cutting was home to Nottingham Victoria station. All that remains of the station now is the clock tower, and the deep cutting has been filled with a giant concrete multi story car park. A sign of the times.






















































north portal















thanks for looking
comments welcomed


----------



## possessed (May 29, 2013)

Nice photos  I remember exploring that place a couple of years ago.


----------



## steve2109 (May 30, 2013)

loving this one mate, looks out of place next to the multi story !


----------



## The Wombat (May 31, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> loving this one mate, looks out of place next to the multi story !



Cheers guys
Quite an unusual one this. Most tunnels are rural, but this one is next to a shopping centre!


----------

